# Companies that do Detagging/Untagging/Removing Tags



## Vaughn de HEART (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone know of companies that will just detag a shirt that is sent to them. I have found that some companies will only detag if you buy the shirt from them. I am not interested in buying shirts from them. I want names of companies that I can send a shirt to and they will detag it and send it back to me. I am currently using the company "Tagless Threads", but they are charging 97 cents per shirt for detagging if the quantity of shirts is above 100. I think that is too expensive. So I am looking for other companies.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What's so hard about removing some tags? Instead of paying a buck a shirt plus shipping, use this method while watching TV. Or hire a neighbors' kid to do it for .10 a shirt. That's what I do.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related[/media]


----------

